# Question on Eldar Rangers and SM Scouts



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm starting a all infiltrating force for Eldar but I've come across a problem. I don't have the cash for my favourite troop choices, the rangers! However I do have 30 SM Scouts with sniper rifles most of them are in box but aren't shrink wrapped so I can't take them back to GW. So my question is, is there anyway to convert SM Scouts w. SR so they look like Eldar Rangers?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just sell them at your local club, marines are never going to look like eldar in a million years.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Short answer. Nope.

Long answer. Noooooooooope.

There is no way that even blind freddie could mistake SM scouts for Eldar rangers (scouts).

They have too much armour, and don't even get close to benefiting from the extra cover save (although a heavy flamer is still death to either of them).


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the only thing i could think of would be to heavily GS the scouts with robes & other camo-gear.

that and guardian heads would be your best bet to to make your own rangers...not sure how well they will look


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Fallen said:


> that and guardian heads would be your best bet to to make your own rangers...not sure how well they will look


they would look terrible, I would be the first to snap someones hand off and sell them the required bits for a conversion, but some things just dont work, eldar helmets on marine scouts is one of those never gonna look right in a million years.scouts are at best a good match for catachans, eldar are a close match for eldar or fantasy elves and thats the truth of it. flog em to a marine player and buy the metal eldar scouts.


----------



## Franksta88 (Nov 18, 2010)

just use the space marine scouts and say they rebelled and joined your eldar force because they have seen the future and know now that the eldar are the only ones who are able to prevent the chaotic force from unleashing or whatever.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

yea your better off saving up for those rangers i know i'd prefer to have an army that looks good than an army of awkwardly converted models.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Rangers look cool and since money seems to be a issue, just GS the scouts too look like Rangers. Sure porportions might be off but thats if you dont first shave the model down to appropriate size. First off, take off any shoulder pads, shave off the knee pads, take off any head gear he might have, and bam! you got a model to GS with. You would first want to cover him so his frame is hidden so you cant tell if its a human and most rangers are swathed in cloaks from head to toe covering their whole bodies anyway. Then GS on the skin to cover that to make it look like gloves and other Eldar type equipment or clothing. Next GS the head by looking at a Ranger and carving the gs to look like a Eldar helm which is pointy and long, but some Rangers dont even have helms and only hoods so that might not even be a issue. Try it out on a test model and see if it will work. You will never know unless you try.


----------

